# Disco duro externo



## luna555 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola a tod@s , queria hacer con una caja externa usb sata , un disco externo multimedia para poder ver la tele y escuchar los mp3 ,¿hay por ahi alguna placa para hacer , y conectarle salida s-vhs o similar para conectar a la tele?.

¿si alguien sabe algo de esto , que me diga como puedo empezar?

gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 25, 2006)

luna555 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a tod@s , queria hacer con una caja externa usb sata , un disco externo multimedia para poder ver la tele y escuchar los mp3 ,¿hay por ahi alguna placa para hacer , y conectarle salida s-vhs o similar para conectar a la tele?.
> 
> ¿si alguien sabe algo de esto , que me diga como puedo empezar?
> 
> gracias



Luna has buscado en internet algo por el estilo?

Si no has visto nada similar en internet hacerlo tú misma sería realmente un trabajo de una alta complejidad técnica

Si quieres lo seguimos discutiendo en cuanto a las "cosas" que me parece debieras tener en cuenta para encarar este proyecto pero si es algo hobbista que quieres tener montado en el corto plazo, y no hay nada en internet ya hecho y listo para armar, no son buenas las noticias que tengo para ti.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Es demasiado complejo armarlo usted.

Ya existe halgo parecido, pero todavia estoy en la duda.
Mira un poco me parece que woxter tiene unas cajas que las llama DVIX pero como te comentava no estoy seguro si solo es numenclatura o realmente es una caja de disco duro con DIVX


----------



## luna555 (Sep 25, 2006)

Gracias por contestar rapido , pero pense que habia por ahi algun circuito . En San Google , ya miré , pero no encuentro nada . Me interesa cualquier opcion 

gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 25, 2006)

luna555 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por contestar rapido , pero pense que habia por ahi algun circuito . En San Google , ya miré , pero no encuentro nada . Me interesa cualquier opcion
> 
> gracias



mmmm, ¿un ipod con conexión a video?


----------



## rodrigosoria (Mar 19, 2013)

Disco duro Externo
Hola Tengo Dos Disco un Adata y un Samsung de 500gb y 320gb tube El Mismo Problema con un dvd lg soportaba muy pocas carpetas de musica compre un dvd de marca barata ekt y me soporta unos 60gb en mp3 claro particionando el disco en 4 partes con easeus partition en fat 32 como sabras los discos son 3.0 las usb son 2.0 asi que tu disco necesita mas energia te recomiedo que te compres un cable usb con 3 entradas machos y un cople hembra para que lo puedas unir al cable del disco hay una punta que tiene dos entradas una va al dvd y la otra ala enegia que puede ser al cargador de un ipod no pasa nada no se te va a quemar yo tambien tube miedo pero ati te interesa ver peliculas en dvd mira mi primo tiene un dvd bluray samsung y los eprovado con musica y peliculas los lee muy bien la diferencia es que esos dvd leen casi cualquier formato de peliculas y en esos dvds no es necesario dar les mas energia alos discos duros espero te sirva


----------

